# Anyone heard of Snake River Retrievers out of Idaho



## bird buster

My buddy just put some money down on a dog from these guys. From there website it looks like these guys have some solid lines. Looks like quite a few titles in the family tree. Just wondering if anybody has seen or owned a dog from these guys. Thanks for the response. -Blake website: http://www.snakeriverretrievers.com


----------



## Sprig Kennels

what part of idaho?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

It sounds like Labs Inc. over on utahbirddogs knows of them:
http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6260&p=67405&hilit=snake+river#p67405


----------



## gunrunner

I would be sure and ask about EIC and make sure the parents have been tested.......


----------



## bird buster

Sorry, I don't know all the terminology. What is EIC? thanks, Blake


----------



## gunrunner

bird buster said:


> Sorry, I don't know all the terminology. What is EIC? thanks, Blake


Exercise Induced Collapse.


----------



## Labs Inc.

*- Removed by moderators -*


----------



## labs

I have hunted with his dogs and they are awesome. I personally own a dog from him and its the best hunting dog i have ever had. His stud dog Casey is a machine!! He is so well mannered and easy going but a retrieving monster. As far as Labs Inc. I know him and Eli have their differences, but I dont think that Labs Inc can argue with the quality of dogs Eli produces. His best dog Cooter, which he talks so much about and has won the utah upland challange now what 3 times?? He is out of Casey/Rio from Eli, he might not like him personally but he cant say too much bad about the dogs!! I have nothing but good things to say about Snake River. He has always been upfront and honest with me and produces some mean gun dogs!! If it were me I would find out for yourself. Take a trip to Idaho and meet the dogs and the owner, dont listen to what you hear on a website, find out first hand!


----------



## Labs Inc.

*- Removed by moderators -*


----------



## labs

Like I said Dave I know you dont like him personally I am fine with that dont get your panties in an up roar!! And when you dont like somebody you try to find every fault you can with them. Fine! I know Eli from buying a dog off of him, it was a great experience and I have a great dog. I went and visited his place and took the dogs out and worked them and picked my puppy while i was there. Looked like a good set up for him and the dogs, do I feel bad for the dogs? No they get worked and hunted more than all three of my dogs ever dreamed of. As for it being a puppy mill you are a little off there. I bought my male from a reputable breeder in texas, he has between 7-8 litters a year. Is that considered a puppy mill? I dont think so, the difference is that they are breeding sound dogs with excellent lines and health clearances. I just looked at his website and all those breedings look to be pretty darn good, to be calling it a puppy mill. I'll end it at that, looked through some of your other posts on Utah bird dogs and clearly there is no winning with you. Just my 2 cents on snakeriver.


----------



## Virgil

That sounds an awful lot like slander, but I am sure I am reading that wrong, since that's not allowed on this forum, or so I thought.

I know him personally, have 2 dogs from him, and know for a fact that half the stuff in your post are flat out lies.

I am more than happy to give you my opinion on him and his dogs, send me a PM if you want to know the truth.

There is no point in keeping this going in a public forum as no good can come of it.

Opinions are fine, but slander and lies are something entirely different.


----------



## bird buster

I don't want to start any arguments. I'm just interested in finding a good dog. What I'm looking for is a puppy with chill parents. Temperment is huge to me. 95% of the dogs life will be living in my house with my family and 5% hunting. I would like to train the dog atleast to the level of JH. When is the next hunt test at the Lee Kay Center? I'd like to go watch. Thanks, Blake


----------



## Labs Inc.

*- Removed by moderators -*


----------



## Virgil

Labs Inc. said:


> *- Removed by moderators -*





Labs Inc. said:


> *- Removed by moderators -*


Well, if you know him so well, you probably know that he doesn't own Rio anymore, and hasn't for some time now. You may want to address that with Rio's owner.
So your accusations about him forcing Rio to be bread when she is having health issues are false and therefore I believe fall under your own definition of slander.

And as for Suzie. Because he retired her, does not mean she was not able, or too old, or whatever to have puppies, he was going to go with a different female and Suzie was going to go back to hunting as I understand it.
The other female did not work out, so he bred Suzie again.
Because he "retired" her does not mean she was not capable or in some way should not be bred again, I think you are inferring too much into the fact that she was "retired".


----------



## Labs Inc.

*- Removed by moderators -*


----------



## UWN admin

Labs Inc., this forum isn't the place to run down other people's private businesses. Sharing opinions and experiences is fine, but you've crossed well over the line of doing that by going on the attack with unsubstantiated allegations of various sorts.

I just got off the phone with Snake River Retrievers, and not surprisingly, they have a very different take on this whole matter. I'm always very reluctant to alter posts and very rarely do so, but in this case, I'm making an exception and locking the thread. The forum moderators have no intention of letting the UWN serve as a battle ground for past, offline personal disputes or get involved in brewing legal issues — it's just not worth it.


----------

